
YouTube thinkfluencer Siraj Raval admits he plagiarized scientific papers - inarrears
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/10/14/ravel_ai_youtube/
======
rraghur
Aah... the level of brazenness is stupendifying!

If he's an educator, then he doesn't need to publish a paper - he can educate
with material that exists.. no - this is means to legitimize himself and
unlock other opportunities.

And his justification is his 'punishing schedule'? Seriously?

I hope charlatans like these crash and burn simply because they bring a bad
name to everyone else who do honest, non flashy work!

